# Je ne suis pas photographe



## mado (22 Février 2007)

*Je ne suis pas photographe* (et pour rendre &#224; Elvire P&#233;rego ce qui lui appartient, c'est le titre du num&#233;ro 100 de la collection Photopoche qui est sorti r&#233;cemment). Bien s&#251;r, elle y fait figurer des images r&#233;alis&#233;es par d'autres _cat&#233;gories_ d'artistes et cr&#233;ateurs. On pourra toujours m'opposer &#231;a.

* Je ne suis pas photographe*, mais il y a quelques ann&#233;es, j'ai eu un vrai d&#233;sir d'appr&#233;hender ce monde l&#224;. Casser ma tirelire pour m'acheter un EOS 500N, me rendre compte que sans savoir ce que voulaient dire vitesse et diaphragme &#231;a n'avait que peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t, m'inscrire dans un cours de photo, d&#233;couvrir le charme de la chambre noire, ne plus avoir assez de temps n&#233;anmoins &#224; y consacrer pour approfondir..
Passer au num&#233;rique. Toujours avec les moyens du bord. Essuyer les _moqueries_ : 3,2 millions de pixels ?  &#199;a existe encore ??  Avoir envie quand m&#234;me, &#224; force notamment de regarder les fils de Portfolio, de donner un autre sens &#224; mes images. Sortir du registre de l'utilisation essentiellement familiale.

* Je ne suis pas photographe*. Mais j'ai pris go&#251;t au langage de l'image. Les photos sont aussi un langage n'est ce pas ? C'est vrai sur un plan artistique, mais pas seulement quand on se trouve dans un forum comme celui l&#224; il me semble. O&#249; la dimension humaine et interactive en fait une de ses forces. Et une de ses faiblesses parfois, forc&#233;ment. Les th&#232;mes, les sujets, (et leurs traitements), que les gens choisissent de porter devant nos yeux sont aussi un moyen de parler d'eux. De leurs centres d'int&#233;r&#234;ts, de leurs origines, de leur mode de vie, de ce qui les touche et marque leur oeil. Tout &#231;a permet des &#233;changes, qui se d&#233;veloppent en partie ailleurs.

* Je ne suis pas photographe*. Pas plus qu'&#233;crivain. Mais parfois j'aime mes mots. Et parfois j'aime mes images. Pour ce qu'elles v&#233;hiculent de moi. Pour ce qu'elles traduisent de ce que je trouve beau, de ce qui m'intrigue, de ce qui me fait sourire, de ce qu'elles me rappellent, etc... et que j'ai envie de partager.
*
Nous ne sommes pas tous photographes*. Et la subjectivit&#233; du regard devant une image restera une alchimie personnelle dont je me garderai bien &#224; jamais d'essayer d'en d&#233;finir des crit&#232;res plus universels. 


Maintenant, je suis  peut-&#234;tre compl&#232;tement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque (au sens photographique du terme ?  )

J'avais juste envie de vous livrer mes r&#233;flexions.



Et vous ? Vous prenez des photos pour quoi ? Et pourquoi en postez vous ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'avais juste envie de vous livrer mes réflexions.


Et tu avais bien raison.  




mado a dit:


> Et vous ? Vous prenez des photos pour quoi ?


Certaines de mes motivations ont évolué et évolueront encore. Mais si je cherchais un point d'accroche qui demeure, ce serait : se donner un moyen de se souvenir.

Je ne suis pas photographe non plus (je ne suis pas grand-chose d'autre d'ailleurs , je suis juste moi) et je n'aai pas un réel désir de faire des photos "artistiques", belles en soi, au moins en général. Par contre, je suis sensible à certains endroits à certains moments. Faire une photo à ces endroits-là, à ces moments-là, c'est me donner un moyen d'y revenir plus tard, de retrouver un peu d'un instant. Une photo, c'est une baguette magique qui dilue le temps et l'espace, ramène de loin un morceau de vie passé, m'aide à me remémorer quelque chose qui n'existe plus et pourtant existe encore.



mado a dit:


> Et pourquoi en postez vous ?



J'en poste certaines, en général parce que je me dis que ce qu'elles donnent à voir peut parfois donner envie à quelqu'un d'autre d'aller y voir lui-même et d'y trouver lui aussi sinon ce qui m'a touché là-bas à ce moment-ll, du moins d'être touché lui-même ; parfois parce que je me dis qu'un peu de la beauté d'un endroit, d'un moment peut être resté dans la photo et le toucher directement.

Ça explique un peu que ce soit presque toujours des photos de paysages, non que je n'aime pas les photos de gens mais, d'une part, j'en fais moins parce que j'ai trop souvent l'impression d'être indiscret quand j'en fais ; d'autre part, celles de gens qui me touchent, le font généralement pour des raisons trop personnelles pour que j'ai le sentiment que ce qu'elles représentent pour moi puisse être partagé.

Les masques de carnaval s'inscrivent dans la même problématique : ils donnent à rêver et j'ai l'impression que d'autres peuvent tout autant rêver que moi à partir de ces photos même s'ils ne rêvent pas la même chose.

Reste à trouver pour les photos d'insectes : pourquoi j'aime en prendre et aussi en poster, j'y penserai.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2007)

Moi mon but en photographie, se serait d'arriver enfin &#224; faire une image de mon sexe en entier... pour l'instant j'arrive pas, y en a toujours qu'un bout... Avec un grand angle peut &#234;tre...


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi mon but en photographie, se serait d'arriver enfin &#224; faire une image de mon sexe en entier... pour l'instant j'arrive pas, y en a toujours qu'un bout... Avec un grand angle peut &#234;tre...



Prend autre chose qu'un 400mm en objectif deja 


Sinon moi je prend des photos pour capturer des instants. J'suis pas tr&#232;s bon alors y'a peu de photos r&#233;ussi, mais j'suis perfectionniste donc p'tet ca viendra un jour


----------



## mado (23 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi mon but en photographie, se serait d'arriver enfin à faire une image de mon sexe en entier... pour l'instant j'arrive pas, y en a toujours qu'un bout... Avec un grand angle peut être...



Je ne suis pas photographe mais si tu veux j'essaie. Et puis tu me fileras les droits pour un post dans l'éloge des monolithes. On fera un carton. Ou on créera un nouveau fil. Les attitudes pornographiques.


Je sais pas pourquoi. Comme l'impression que tu ne vas pas accepter


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

*Je ne suis pas photographe*.
Je n'en ai pas les codes, pas la technique, pas le vocabulaire. J'ai pass&#233; des ann&#233;es avec des appareils jetables &#224; faire de l'attrape-touriste : moi devant tel monument, ma copine devant tel paysage, un pote, la t&#234;te l&#224; o&#249; il ne faudrait pas un lendemain de cuite - ah ah ah.
Mal cadr&#233;es, lumi&#232;re pourrave, composition &#224; chier, le MacDo de la photo.

*Un jour*, je me promenais &#224; v&#233;lo, dans une campagne vide, un &#233;t&#233; chaud, pas loin du cr&#233;puscule, avec le soleil qui embrase en orange au loin, un moulin immobile en ombre chinoise devant, un champs.
Un b&#234;te champs.
Mais une qualit&#233; de silence, de lumi&#232;re, de paix.
Un petit moment de bonheur complet.

*Une autre fois*, je suis tomb&#233; sur des vieilles photos, en noir et blanc, faites par ma m&#232;re. Il y en avaient de moi, de ma soeur, d'amis &#224; elle que mes souvenirs les plus anciens montraient &#233;tablis, adultes, pos&#233;, presque vieux.
Tous &#233;taient beaux, jeunes, tellement vivants.
Des photos qui sentaient la madeleine... Et ces instants vol&#233;s, presque mystiques dans l'&#233;clairage rouge de la salle de bain transform&#233;e en laboratoire - "Bon, tu peux venir, mon grand, mais silence, je compte les secondes, tu comprends".

*Enfin*, ma soeur s'est mari&#233;.
Pour l'occasion, je me suis achet&#233; un reflex - un peu au pif, parce que je ne savais pas quoi lui faire comme cadeau - un "reportage" photo ?
J'ai bien fait pour moi,
Un peu moins pour elle - la photo, &#231;a n'est pas g&#233;n&#233;tique, savez-vous ?

*Maintenant*, je continue &#224; me faire prendre en photo devant tel monument, ma femme devant tel paysage, mes copains ne se bourrent plus vraiment la gueule.
C'est un peu mieux cadr&#233;, mieux &#233;clair&#233; - encore que...
Mais un jour, mes gosses tomberont dessus.

*Et puis, des fois...*
Je revois le champs, le moulin - presque - des &#233;quivalents - des instants.
Clic.

*Je ne serais sans doute jamais photographe.*
Pas le temps d'apprendre les codes, constante bataille avec la technique et j'ai depuis longtemps renonc&#233; au vocabulaire.
Mais des fois,
pas trop souvent - pour ne pas affadir,
un petit diaporama, certaines photos choisies,
Un peu de nostalgie, de bonheur,
de paix int&#233;rieure.


Bon, je n'ai pas directement r&#233;pondu &#224; la question et c'est d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s long...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je ne suis pas photographe mais si tu veux j'essaie. Et puis tu me fileras les droits pour un post dans l'éloge des monolithes. On fera un carton. Ou on créera un nouveau fil. Les attitudes pornographiques.
> 
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi. Comme l'impression que tu ne vas pas accepter


 
Ecoute...

Je vais réfléchir... je vais en parler à mon kiki aussi, il est concerné..


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2007)

Je serai plus court que PonkHead.
Mais, sans fausse modestie,  je serai plus long (hum, hum) que sonny... 

La photo &#233;chappe &#224; mon quotidien. Comme l&#8217;image anim&#233;e&#8230; Je suis plus un homme d&#8217;oreille.
Alors, &#8230;

Face &#224; un appareil, la question que je me pose est la m&#234;me que Sonny : comment faire pour le sujet &#171; rentre &#187; dans le cadre ?

Les AP, c&#8217;est bien moins dur : le sujet je le connais, j&#8217;en ma&#238;trise les contours, je sais prendre la distance n&#233;cessaire pour ne retenir que le d&#233;tail d&#233;sir&#233; ou noyer sa faiblesse dans la masse.

Mais pour la photo ? Des quelques dizaines de clich&#233;s ou fichiers num&#233;riques, je n&#8217;en retiendrai que bien peu.

Deux en fait. Sans aucune pr&#233;tention.

La premi&#232;re vraie photo : on venait de m'offrir un appareil. Une bonne raison d&#8217;aller trainer dans le quartier. Une bonne occasion de d&#233;couvrir ces rues et leurs maisons populaires, les couloirs sombres, le linge aux fen&#234;tres des immeubles squatt&#233;s.
Une chance, 1 belle photo, conserv&#233;e &#224; l&#8217;abri. Loin d&#8217;&#234;tre parfaite. J&#8217;avais n&#233;glig&#233; de prendre un pied.

Et puis une seconde quelques ann&#233;es plus tard. Un instant d'intimit&#233;. Une photo &#224; garder, pas forc&#233;ment &#224; regarder. Comme une correspondance dans ses enveloppes, au fond d'un tiroir.
Un jour, on retournera lire ces lettres.

Pas tout de suite, la m&#233;moire est fraiche et les jours sont beaux.


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> La photographie pour sa valeur de souvenir ne m'int&#233;resse pas, je ne lutte pas contre le temps, c'est juste une exp&#233;rience.



&#199;a montre bien que tout le monde n'a pas le m&#234;me "sentiment" photographique (pour les faire, pour les regarder c'est encore autre chose : j'ai beau lier mes photos au souvenir, ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment le cas, de celles que j'aime regarder. Certaines me plaisent parce qu'elles sont, comme les miennes, li&#233;es au souvenir ; mais d'autres me plaisent bien qu'elles n'aient rien &#224; voir avec le souvenir. Simplement la gamme des photos que j'aime regarder est plus large que la gamme des photos que j'aime faire.)

Enfin, une petite remarque qui n'est pas pour moi, sans importance : la photo souvenir n'est pas forc&#233;ment une lutte contre le temps. Pour moi, ce n'est pas du tout le cas. C'est une fa&#231;on d'&#234;tre "avec" le temps, pas "contre". Bon, je ne m'&#233;tends pas, il faudrait revenir &#224; Proust, quand il va au-del&#224; de la notion de temps perdu. 



sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi mon but en photographie, se serait d'arriver enfin &#224; faire une image de mon sexe en entier... pour l'instant j'arrive pas, y en a toujours qu'un bout... Avec un grand angle peut &#234;tre...



Il est vrai que la photographie en microscopie est techniquement d&#233;licate sans compter que les gammes d'objectifs/oculaires ne sont pas forc&#233;ment appropri&#233;es : tu dois tomber juste dans l'intervalle entre ce qui est traitable par la photographie "classique" et ce qui rel&#232;ve de la microscopie. On pourrait appeler &#231;a de la super-macro et c'est vrai qu'&#224; ce niveau le mat&#233;riel est co&#251;teux, le jeu n'en vaut peut-&#234;tre pas la chandelle, si l'on peut dire.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je serai plus court que PonkHead..


 
Tant mieux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2007)

On fait un alin&#233;a?

*Je n'aime pas qu'on me photographie*

...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tant mieux...


Là j'en suis à décrire, avec force détail mais aussi beaucoup de passion et de poésie, la fois où j'ai eu une émotion en regardant un pissenlit.
Je comptais le garder pour moi, mais je t'envois tout ça par MP ?



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On fait une alinéa?
> 
> *Je n'aime pas qu'on me photographie*
> 
> ...


Moi non plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi non plus.



[Mode fin psychologue ON]Pourquoi? Tu ne t'aimes pas? [Mode fin psychologue OFF]


----------



## Nobody (23 Février 2007)

*Je ne suis pas photographe non plus, loin, très loin de là.*

*Mais j'aime bien* revoir ces moments fugitifs enfuis, enfouis dans les mémoires. Des attitudes, des visages, des regards, des lieux, des couleurs, des émotions, parfois une atmosphère palpable qui émane du papier ou de l'écran.

*Je connais d'autres personnes* qui n'aiment ni être prises en photo ni regarder des photos même si elles ne s'y trouvent pas. Moi, j'aime me replonger dans des lieux et des moments qui font partie de moi et que j'aime retrouver, respirer à nouveau ces effluves déléthères du passé. Un rien de nostalgie sans doute. Parfois accompagnée de quelques soupirs. Mais le plus souvent ce sont des sourires qui restent au coin des lèvres lorsque je range ces images.

*En réalité, le plus souvent*, si je photographie les gens ou les choses, c'est plus pour que les autres puissent en profiter. Les autres, ceux qui ont vécu ces moments, et ceux qui n'étaient pas présents mais qui comptent pour nous et avec qui on désire partager quelque chose.

Les photos? Oui, je pense que c'est un partage.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2007)

*Vous avez fini*

de copier le style du purfils?


----------



## mado (23 Février 2007)

Tu pourrais nous parler de tes photos qui s'auto-détruisent toi ! Je me montre mais pas longtemps. Tu t'aimes juste un peu ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous parler de tes photos qui s'auto-d&#233;truisent toi ! Je me montre mais pas longtemps. Tu t'aimes juste un peu ?


_Bon, une fois n'est pas coutume, je vais me livrer un peu. Et il est si difficile de refuser quoi que ce soit &#224; Mlle Mado. _

*Je ne suis pas photographe* mais j'aime ce qui est beau. Et comme les gens que j'aime sont n&#233;cessairement beaux, je les prends en photo. Pour moi, pour le souvenir et aussi pour eux puisque la majorit&#233; des photos qui sont tir&#233;s sont ensuite offertes. 

*Je ne suis pas photographe*, mais les contributeurs de Port-Folio m'ont donn&#233; envie. Alors comme beaucoup, j'ai craqu&#233; pour un reflex num&#233;rique. Et j'ai boss&#233; le manuel, la th&#233;orie et toutes ses conneries. 
Parce que si *je ne suis pas photographe*, je veux comprendre ce que je fais. Alors je tra&#238;ne souvent dans Port-Folio, surtout pour apprendre. Mais j'ai rarement envie d'y poster. D'abord par pudeur, mais aussi parce qu'assez souvent les photos que j'aime ne sont pas les plus belles. Et inversement.

Et pourquoi mes auto-portraits s'auto-d&#233;truisent? Parfois, j'ai envie de me montrer aux "coll&#232;gues" de MacG. Et ils sont l&#224;, bien pr&#233;sent et bien souvent. Alors 24h, c'est bien suffisant pour qu'ils me "voient". Je n'ai pas envie de repasser ici dans 10 ans et de tomber sur des morceaux qui m'appartiennent. Vous me direz que c&#8217;est excessif. Mouais, certainement moins que de poster 10 auto-portraits ou 10 photos de vacances tous les jours. 


_J'en profite pour remercier SirDeck, jpmiss, amok, Al&#232;m, Macmarco, Yvos, Ice&fire, Bobby,, joubichou, natoniko, foguenne, DocEvil,Virpeen, wip, AlanA, Mado  et tous ceux qui me pr&#234;tent leurs yeux et leur lumi&#232;re tous les jours.* _



_*&#233;videmment, j'en oublie la moiti&#233;. Je m'en excuse par avance._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Bon, une fois n'est pas coutume, je vais me livrer *un peu*. _...
> 
> D'abord par *pudeur*...
> 
> Et pourquoi mes auto-portraits s'auto-d&#233;truisent? Parfois, j'ai envie de me montrer aux "coll&#232;gues" de MacG. Et ils sont l&#224;, bien pr&#233;sent et bien souvent. Alors 24h, c'est bien suffisant pour qu'ils me "voient". Je n'ai pas envie de repasser ici dans 10 ans et de tomber sur des morceaux qui m'appartiennent. Vous me direz que c&#8217;est *excessif*. Mouais, certainement moins que de poster 10 auto-portraits ou 10 photos de vacances tous les jours.



C'est pour &#231;a qu'on t'aime, not' Ed...  :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2007)

Y'a un vieux monsieur tout mort, qui &#233;crivait bien, qui disait "je ne suis pas photographe, peintre ou &#233;crivain, je suis un empailleur des choses que la vie offre en passant".

Il &#233;crivait bien, Monsieur Lartigue, Jacques-Henri de ses pr&#233;noms.

J'aimerais bien &#234;tre *un empailleur des choses que la vie m'offre en passant*. Mais je ne suis pas un photographe, oh non.
Je ne vais m&#234;me pas voir les fils qui parlent de &#231;a, &#224; part les autoportraits. Il n'y a que l&#224; que je mets parfois des mauvaises photos, parce que c'est le prix &#224; acquitter pour commenter ceux des autres.
Mais ailleurs, non. Les photographes sont des &#234;tres bien trop insupportables pour exposer devant eux la m&#233;diocrit&#233; de mon &#339;il (m&#234;me le valide), et mon incapacit&#233; physique &#224; comprendre comment capter la lumi&#232;re.

Non, d&#233;cid&#233;ment, je ne suis pas un photographe.
Mais je ne suis pas non plus une fille facile, notez.



Un num&#233;ro, peut &#234;tre ??


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2007)

*Non, je ne suis pas photographe.* Lui non plus ne l'est pas. Il m'a pourtant transmis son vieux reflex, au moment où j'ai eu moi aussi des neveux et où j'ai eu accès à une chambre noire.
Photos souvenirs ? Je ne suis pas amatrice des galeries de proches affichées partout. Il n'y en a même aucune autour de moi.
Par contre, force est de constater que ses vieux clichés de nous restent comme une confirmation de ce nous avons été. Et qui n'est plus depuis longtemps. De notre vie qui s'enferre dans des souvenirs si ténus que l'on ne sait plus s'ils ont été.
Étrange de tomber par hasard sur une image de quelqu'un de proche, mais en d'autres temps et d'autres lieux, tels que je ne l'ai jamais vu moi-même.
Surprise aussi de retrouver une pellicule égarée dans ce réflex, remisé faute de temps et d'envie. Et d'être devant ces 8 années qui ont passé.

*Je ne suis pas photographe.* Il y a toujours ce fossé entre ce que je voudrais voir et ce que j'en capture. D'autres choses en ressortent, surprenantes ou décevantes c'est selon. Il y a des lacunes techniques, surement. Un manque de pratique très certainement aussi. Mais qui donnent l'envie de persévérer, d'approfondir. Et d'arriver peut-être parfois, plus souvent, à capter l'instantané de cette lumière qui m'a effleurée.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

*Ils ne sont pas photographes*
Ca se voit,
mais leurs fonds d'écrans sont pleins d'enfants luisants et souriants,
la photo de marriage trône dans le salon,
il est sur sa table de nuit à elle, elle est sur la sienne - en plus petit dans les portefeuilles...
Sur les murs,
Au bureau (souvent dans un cadre rigolo),
Partout.
Comme s'ils ne pouvaient passer deux minutes sans s'exposer aux images de ceux qu'ils aiment au risque de...
de quoi ?
De les oublier ?
D'en aimer d'autres ?
Même le chien y a droit, parfois, le chat, les poissons rouges...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là j'en suis à décrire, avec force détail mais aussi beaucoup de passion et de poésie, la fois où j'ai eu une émotion en regardant un pissenlit.
> Je comptais le garder pour moi, mais je t'envois tout ça par MP ?
> 
> 
> Moi non plus.


 
Moi non plus j'aime pas qu'on te photographie.

En plus ça sert à rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Y'a un vieux monsieur tout mort, qui écrivait bien, qui disait "je ne suis pas photographe, peintre ou écrivain, je suis un empailleur des choses que la vie offre en passant".
> 
> Il écrivait bien, Monsieur Lartigue, Jacques-Henri de ses prénoms.
> 
> ...


 
Eventuellement je peux t'empailler un p'tit coup... c'est pas d'refus...


----------



## Captain_X (23 Février 2007)

*je ne suis pas photographe* mais j'ai pas trouv&#233; d'autre moyen pour exprimer certaines choses, d'abord &#224; moi m&#234;me, dans la solitude et l'intimit&#233; acide de la chambre noire.

pour cette solitude anonyme qui s'installe dans la pi&#232;ce
pour l'&#233;motion d&#233;gag&#233; malgr&#233;s eux par mes mod&#232;les
pour fixer ces instants, quand les mots ne suffisent plus
pour tout ce que vous avez dit avant
pour tout cel&#224; et plus encore.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

*Je suis un photographe* qui écrit ses images.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Février 2007)

Je n'aime pas la photographie.

Elle participe d'un mensonge massif.

Non pas parce qu'elle peut falsifier le réel. Ceci, les prêtres, les despotes et leurs serviteurs zélés ont toujours su le faire.

Mais parce qu'elle nous fait croire que le présent, tel qu'il a été photographié, sera toujours là.

Seulement, ce présent, je l'ai vécu comme un instant qui ne se reproduira jamais. 

Ce qui a fait toute sa valeur. 

Le revoir sur une photo me donne la nausée.

Et pourtant, je fais des photos (minables), et, pire, je les poste chez vous.

Voilà pourquoi je lis ce fil.

Pour comprendre pourquoi je fais des photos, alors que je n'aime pas la photographie


----------



## lufograf (23 Février 2007)

*Je ne suis pas non plus photographe...* h&#233;las ! Car qu'y a t-il de plus beau que de sortir le matin de chez soi le matin, en se disant : "Allez au boulot ! Je vais regarder le monde !!". (Je sais c'est un tout petit peu id&#233;alis&#233;  )

*Je ne suis pas un photographe*, mais je suis un contemplatif (en un seul mot)... J'aime laisser le monde, la vie, la lumi&#232;re s'&#233;pancher a travers moi. Juste ouvrir les yeux sur tout ce qui bruisse autour de nous et qu'on ne retiendra jamais. On est toujours tout seul &#224; regarder et &#224; vivre sa propre vie... Et la photo (comme l'&#233;criture) sont des moyens de dire &#224; l'autre qui regarde pourtant les m&#234;mes choses : voil&#224; ce que je vois, voil&#224; ce que je vis, voil&#224; ce que je suis...

Je ne suis donc pas photographe mais j'aime prendre des photos et j'aime regarder celles des autres et peut &#234;tre imaginer &#224; travers elles, qui ils sont...


----------



## mado (23 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> Il y a toujours ce foss&#233; entre ce que je voudrais voir et ce que j'en capture.





CouleurSud a dit:


> Je n'aime pas la photographie.
> 
> Elle participe d'un mensonge massif.




Oui, toujours un foss&#233;. Entre la r&#233;alit&#233; et l'image. S&#251;rement &#231;a qui nourrit un peu cette notion de mensonge. Je ne dirais pas massif en ce qui me concerne.
Et puis paradoxalement, cette distorsion s'estompe avec le temps. Parce que la photo devient le rep&#232;re dominant. Celui que je vois et revois chaque fois que j'ouvre un album.

A monsieur l'&#233;crivain-photographe  : mes photos me produisent l'effet inverse de mes _&#233;crits. _Je reconnais rarement les &#233;motions qu'il m'arrive de mettre en mots, alors que je me replonge rapidement dans une atmosph&#232;re avec un support visuel.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Février 2007)

Moi c'est bien simple, j'ai cassé mon appareil, voyez-vous (enfin, c'était le vieux coolpix de ma fille)... 
Alors, zou, on peut bien le dire > Je ne suis pas photographe 

Pis de toute manière, je préfère transcrire mes émotions visuelles avec un crayon. 
J'ai plus de temps, moins de pression (oui, je bois à la bouteille, ces temps-ci) et surtout une bonne excuse quand je n'ai pas de carnet sur moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le revoir sur une photo me donne la nausée.



Regarder la mort en face peut donner la nausée


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Je suis un photographe* qui écrit ses images.



qui (d)écrit ses images  



Je ne suis pas photographe, mais l'envie de cadrer tel ou telle chose, paysage, ... me dévore constamment, combien de fois n'ai-je pas été flâner en ville, et à un croisement de rue, petit détail insolite et lumière intéressante puis soupir (plus d'appareil pour l'instant  )

Je ne suis pas photographe, mais j'aime une recherche, un équilibre dans la photographie, des proportions, un jeu, une ombre, une lumière, un reflet...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

je ne suis pas photographe (mais &#231;a, vous l'aviez remarqu&#233. Je n'aime pas la photo souvenir, je me contente de mes souvenirs. Je n'aime pas &#234;tre pris en photo, peut &#234;tre des suites de mon s&#233;jour africain (prendre quelqu'un en photo, c'est un peu lui prendre son &#226;me). D'ailleurs j'ai plein de photos de gens... et c'est bien leur &#226;me que j'ai pris!

En fait, j'ai toujours aim&#233; la photo mais avec le sentiment de ne pouvoir &#234;tre &#224; la hauteur. Et puis, j'ai d&#233;couvert LE PORTFOLIO, in&#233;gal: surement, G&#233;nial: r&#233;guli&#232;rement, didactique: sans m&#234;me le faire expr&#232;s. Bref, il m'a fait bougrement envie.

Je me rappelle ma premi&#232;re photo sur le fil des plus belles... 3 jours pour choisir une photo "&#224; la hauteur" (couch&#233; de soleil guadeloup&#233;en), 1 pour les photos rat&#233;es... Grace &#224; ce fil, j'ai l'impression d'avoir progress&#233; (un peu le matos aussi), je me documente, je lis beaucoup sur le sujet.

Etant handicap&#233; des arts graphiques, la photo me permet d'exprimer ma fibre (t&#233;nue) artistique. Et les CDB, les conseils par MP, les remarques acerbes parfois (justifi&#233;es souvent) me font avancer.

Reste que je zappe les photos qui ne me plaisent pas et je passe &#224; la suivante. Nos grands maitres du fil permettent de hausser la qualit&#233; mais je crois malgr&#233; tout que les "amateurs" ont aussi leur place, il suffit de voir les progr&#232;s des uns et des  autres.

Voila, c'est pour tout &#231;a que je fais de la photo et que j'en poste.


Merci &#224; vous tous et n'oublions pas que les plus belles doivent &#234;tre belles &#224; nos yeux, les rat&#233;es sont rat&#233;es, les insolites... peut &#234;tre de nouveaux sujets: souvenirs, qui pourraient devenir une sorte de grand patchwork des macg&#233;ens.


Edith: Merci Chris et d'autres pour votre patience &#224; mon &#233;gard. Merci aussi &#224; nos "pros" qui nous "donnent" leurs images.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ... les remarques acerbes parfois (justifi&#233;es souvent) me font avancer.



Avec un tel postulat, tu pars bien...
Des que l'on cr&#233;e quoique ce soit ; &#224; moins de terrer ce que l'on produit dans des tiroirs ou au fin fond de son DD, on s'y confronte forc&#233;ment...
Et confronter ses production au regard des autres, conciliant ou acerbe, permet de tester &#233;galement la port&#233;e de son propre narcissisme...
On cr&#233;e pour plaire, non? Et pas uniquement pour se plaire &#224; soi-m&#234;me ; m&#234;me si &#231;a peut souvent &#234;tre une motivation premi&#232;re...
Bref, montrer, confronter, recevoir, encaisser et dig&#233;rer permet toujours &#224; la longue de se situer par rapport &#224; tout &#231;a, situer son ouverture aux autres et la port&#233;e de son narcissisme sur une &#233;chelle... La gestion que l'on fait de cela reste de toute fa&#231;on du domaine de l'intime ; c'est l&#224; dessus, en d&#233;finitive que l'on peut avancer... Et je te souhaite d'aller loin si tu en es conscient


----------



## mado (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Avec un tel postulat, tu pars bien...
> Des que l'on crée quoique ce soit ; à moins de terrer ce que l'on produit dans des tiroirs ou au fin fond de son DD, on s'y confronte forcément...
> Et confronter ses production au regard des autres, conciliant ou acerbe, permet de tester également la portée de son propre narcissisme...
> On crée pour plaire, non? Et pas uniquement pour se plaire à soi-même ; même si ça peut souvent être une motivation première...
> Bref, montrer, confronter, recevoir, encaisser et digérer permet toujours à la longue de se situer par rapport à tout ça, situer son ouverture aux autres et la portée de son narcissisme sur une échelle... La gestion que l'on fait de cela reste de toute façon du domaine de l'intime ; c'est là dessus, en définitive que l'on peut avancer... Et je te souhaite d'aller loin si tu en es conscient



Je suis d'accord avec le postulat de la critique pour avancer. Pour s'interroger. Pour remettre certains trucs en question. Pour accepter de changer de position. Pour faire bouger les lignes de ses certitudes. D'ailleurs, est-ce l'âge  ?, mais ce mot de _certitudes_ est en voie de disparition ici..

J'ai plus de mal avec la notion d'acerbe. Chez moi ça produit une fermeture plutôt qu'une ouverture. Sûrement à voir avec un problème d'estime de soi, et là tu as raison


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> D'ailleurs, est-ce l'âge  ?



Oui!...


----------



## mado (24 Février 2007)

Fais gaffe tu vas sourire sur la photo !!


Alors, rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup de vieillir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Fais gaffe tu vas sourire sur la photo !!



Plutôt crever!...


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (...)
> * On crée pour plaire, non?* Et pas uniquement pour se plaire à soi-même ; même si ça peut souvent être une motivation première...
> (...)


T'as vu le nombre de dessins que je poste ?!...  :rateau:
_J'te plais ?!..._ :rateau:  

*
Je ne suis pas photographe*, mais j'espère avec mon travail sur mes photos, faire partager et comprendre "l'il" avec lequel je vois les choses qui m'entourent... 
Même démarche de travail qu'avec le dessin...
_Vivement un APN !..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as vu le nombre de dessins que je poste ?!...  :rateau:
> _J'te plais ?!..._ :rateau:


Toi?... A ce niveau, tu es une vraie tapineuse...  :love:


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2007)

*Je suis photographe* cela va de soi puisqu'il m'arrive de prendre des photos.
C'est-à-dire que de temps à autre j'appuie sur le bouton à déclic (et des claques) de
l'appareil dont je suis l'heureux possesseur. L'organe créant la fonction, il serait
stupide de ne pas l'utiliser...

Encore un déclenchement ! Allez donc savoir pourquoi !
Peut-être que, ce faisant, j'ai le sentiment, comme tant d'autres amateurs, 
de stopper un instant l'écoulement du temps. On se sent alors détenir un pouvoir
plus fort que la seule soumission à la vie qui passe.
Mais cet accès d'orgueil ne dure guère... La vie reprend vite le dessus.

Ensuite les images s'accumulent dans des albums plus ou moins jolis
où elles finissent par s'endormir...

*Je ne suis pas photographe* professionnel.
Le professonnel gagne sa vie en faisant le commerce de ses photos.
Son activité est très grande.
Il dépense toute son énergie pour être admis dans la catégorie
des _grands photographes_, la seule qui vaille la peine.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2007)

Non, je ne suis pas photographe. Je faisais des photos, au fond sans vraiment regarder. Puis j'ai appris un peu aimer à laisser mon regard se perdre au travers du viseur de mon réflex. Pas uniquement pour montrer ce que je vois. Mais pour essayer de transmettre ce que je ressens, à un moment précis. Parfois un peu mieux que d'autres. Et parfois, ça fait mouche. 

Ce fil m'a fait pensé à une expo que j'ai vu il y a deux semaines au Musée de l'Elysée à Lausanne. Tous photographes!


> Lexposition tentera déclairer une série de questions dactualité, telles que:
> 
> Le changement des pratiques photographiques liées à la technologie numérique est-il une révolution, ou plutôt une évolution?
> 
> ...



Si vous passez dans le coin, cette expo mérite qu'on y fasse un saut.


----------



## mado (25 Février 2007)

Je suis allée faire un tour côté cuisine aujourd'hui. Et j'ai notamment lu la belle recette de la goutte de rOm1  
Ça c'est une démarche photographique qui m'est complètement étrangère par exemple.
J'utilise la photographie pour saisir des moments qui me parlent, qui me racontent quelque chose. Quasi uniquement dans la spontanéité. Mais moi je ne fais pas de l'art 

(ou alors j'aurais choisi une goutte de vin surement  )


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2007)

*Vous n'&#234;tes pas photographes* mais je trouve vos raisons de ne pas l'&#234;tre tr&#232;s belles.
*
Je suis photographe* mais en fait je n'ai pas eu le choix. 

*Je suis photographe* parce que la peinture ne comble pas tout chez moi.

*elle n'est pas photographe* mais ses photos sont _mes __merveilles_, personne ne l'a reconnaitra.

*Il n'est pas photographe* mais ses peintures me font chier de bonheur&#8230; il se reconnaitra.


----------



## IP (26 Février 2007)

*Je ne suis pas photographe* "éclairé", mais tous juste un amateur au vrai sens du terme.

*Pourquoi ?*
Contemplatif par, et de la Nature, j'aime partager les moments de pur bonheur que celle-ci me permet d'avoir toutes les fins de semaine. La photo est un des meilleurs moyens.

La recherche du cadrage et du simple réglage qui me permettra de faire ressortir ces jeux d'ombres et de lumière, de transparence et opalescence, de chaleur et de fraîcheur, en un bref instant, est un vrai plaisir.

Garder des traces, pour les générations futures, de leur environnement proche, tel qu'il était il y a quelques dizaines d'années. 
Qu'elles sachent que des petits coins de paradis existaient à quelques dizaines de kilomètre de leurs télévisions, de leurs ordinateurs et de leurs consoles de jeux....

Mais la photo a aussi son rôle de substitut pour ma mémoire de poisson rouge... Photographier l'inutile et l'inintéressant pour ne pas revenir au même endroit....

Enfin, faire plaisir à mes compagnons de voyages qui apprécient d'avoir des souvenirs de lieux et de moments fantastiques et riches en émotions.

-----


*Je n'apprécie pas non plus d'être photographié...*  :rose:


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2007)

*Je ne suis pas photographe* mais j'aime photographier.

Mes parents m'ont offert, il y a bien longtemps, un appareil photo.
Un 6x9 &#224; soufflet. Merveille des merveilles !
J'&#233;tais tout gamin et incapable de me rendre compte combien
ce cadeau avait d&#251; leur co&#251;ter en argent et en restrictions.

Alors commenc&#232;rent les frustrations.
Lorsqu'on est sans le sous, comment payer l'achat d'une pellicule ?
Le d&#233;veloppement ? Les tirages ?

Aussi chaque prise de vue n'intervenait qu'apr&#232;s un grand nombre
d'essais de cadrage, d' estimations plus ou moins hasardeuses
du r&#233;sultat... Cette activit&#233; me donnait de l'importance et me faisait
croire que j'&#233;tais une sorte de magicien, presque un devin.

Quelle joie de se sentir capable d'emprisonner un paysage pour
le faire r&#233;appara&#238;tre dans une image r&#233;duite, plate, noire et blanche !
Quelle &#233;motion de revoir aujourd'hui ces vieilles photos !

Mais &#224; qui d'autre les montrer, qui pourraient-elles &#233;mouvoir ?
Le lien existe seulement entre elles et leur auteur, &#224; la diff&#233;rence
de quelques unes r&#233;alis&#233;es par de _grands_ photographes.
Je ne suis donc pas photographe.

Maintenant gr&#226;ce aux progr&#232;s r&#233;alis&#233;s par l'industrie, la photo
est devenue tellement facile et peu co&#251;teuse qu'il serait
stupide de ne pas en profiter. Donc *je suis photographe*.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

*Je ne suis pas photographe* parce que les images que je fixe n'ont pas plus de sens que la réalité qu'elles reproduisent.
*Je ne suis pas photographe* parce que mes yeux regardent et ne voient pas.
*Je ne suis pas photographe* parce que je reproduis du réel, je ne le représente pas.


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2007)

*je ne suis pas photographe* et à vrai dire, peu m'importe de l'être ou de le devenir.
J'ai juste envie de photographier des choses qui me plaisent. Peu importe l'objet, le sujet, le lieu, le moment.
Essentiellement pour l'instant. Souvent pour le souvenir. Parfois pour montrer une partie de ce que j'aime.


 




_Mais j'aime beaucoup les canards quand même
_


----------



## mado (26 Février 2007)

Pas beaucoup de *photographes*..
Mais j'aime bien vos instantanés.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Février 2007)

*si j'&#233;tais photographe* je serais photoreporter, le travail de studio m'ennuie
voir une goutte d'eau c'est beau, m&#234;me si c'est jamais la m&#234;me on se lasse &#224; la 3&#232;me, s'emmerder avec des flashs, des syncros, des mod&#232;les, des fonds blancs. Il y a trop &#224; faire dehors pour rester enfermer...

Et comme *je ne suis pas photographe*, je pr&#233;f&#232;re photographier ce que voie, ce que je vit... comme un t&#233;moignage alt&#233;rable de mon passage. Je n'aime pas les studios, je n'aime pas recadrer et je n'aime pas d&#233;naturer l'image.

j'aime les images sans commentaires, brute...

Autodidacte, j'ai appris la photo en feuilletant McCurry, Salgado, Jonvel, Sieff... et j'ai sacrifier pas mal d'argent et de temps et de films &#224; tenter de comprendre...

*Je ne suis toujours pas photographe*, je ne le serais jamais, c'est un m&#233;tier, ce n'est pas le mien.


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Février 2007)

*Je ne suis pas photographe*, mais j'en ai le désir.  Ce n'est certainement pas la fin qui m'intéresse, mais le chemin pour y arriver, si jamais j'y arrive. 

Rien de moins sûr :love: 

Ce désir m'émeut, mais encore plus le résultat de vos travaux, pour plusieurs d'entre vous. Je me régale à les contempler, ici, sur vos blogues - que je regarde fréquemment. Et ailleurs.

Cest bien le mot contemplation qui sied le plus à ce que je vis: je rêve devant les paysages, les visages et lencadrement quun photographe professionnel ou non arrive à faire. Ça me fait voyager, et jen grandement besoin.

Mado, puisque tu poses si bien la question, et merci d'avoir pris le temps de le faire sur le bar, je prends des photos tout simplement parce que jen ai envi. Je vais vers ce désir, puisqu'il est là. Pourquoi ne pas le suivre, surtout qu'il ne date pas d'hier? Jespère capter la lumière que jadmire dans le visage dune personne ou dun groupe, dans un paysage particulier qui me touche. Jaime la matière. La couleur. La texture. Lexpression. Ça veut dire que sur cent photos, il y en aura peut-être une de bien.

Je poste parce que je veux aller plus loin, avancer, ne pas stagner. En  mettant certaines de mes photos "online", je suis moi-même plus critique sur ce que je fais. Non pas que je reçois des critiques, mais le fait de les savoir regardées, même par des inconnus, me donne le goût d'aller plus loin que le seul "clic", si facile, permettant de fixer un regard sur un appareil. Lorsque je décide de prendre une photo, je réfléchis maintenant en fonction de ce que j'apprends, au fil de mes réflexions.  

Avant je ne prenais des photos que pour garder des souvenirs. Et regrettais souvent le résultat. En fait, je n'aimais pas ça, puisque dès que je sortais lappareil, ça me semblait fausser mes expériences vivantes. Ou pire, javais limpression de voler un instant qui ne mappartenait pas. Garder l'encadrement en tête me semblait être une perte. Maintenant, je le vois tout autrement.

Ce sera sûrement un long cheminement. Mais si ça fait plus de 20 ans que jadmire les travaux des autres, dans les galeries, les livres, ceux des amis doués, ou sur le net, il se trouve que cest à partir d'ici que jai eu une certaine idée du travail que je voudrais accomplir un jour. Un mélange des plus performants. Et des moins. Jy apprécie la diversité. Çaurait pu être ailleurs, mais cest bien ici que le « flash » s'est produit. 

Sur « ...vos plus belles photos ».


----------

